# What do you think about the BGEA and Mormonism issue?



## FrazzledFraggle (Oct 19, 2012)

I hope you all can see this article. I got it out of the Billy Graham Evangelical Association magazine.

BGEA is located where I live. I've been to the Library many times and I've always had a lot of respect for that Association.

Reading this article and the news about removing "mormonism" from the list of cults based on a meeting with Romney has me a little upset. I read the article by Franklin Graham in this magazine and wanted your thoughts on it.


----------



## FrazzledFraggle (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm sure you all know what Mormons believe or have researched it at this point but I will post about it here just in case.

The Mormon religion (Mormonism), whose followers are known as Mormons and Latter Day Saints (LDS), was founded less than two hundred years ago by a man named Joseph Smith. He claimed to have received a personal visit from God the Father and Jesus Christ who told him that all churches and their creeds were an abomination. Joseph Smith then set out to begin a brand-new religion that claims to be the “only true church on earth.” The problem with Mormonism is that it contradicts, modifies, and expands on the Bible. Christians have no reason to believe that the Bible is not true and adequate. To truly believe in and trust God means to believe in His Word, and all Scripture is inspired by God, which means it comes from Him (2 Timothy 3:16).

Mormons believe that there are in fact four sources of divinely inspired words, not just one: 1) The Bible “as far as it is translated correctly.” Which verses are considered incorrectly translated is not always made clear. 2) The Book of Mormon, which was “translated” by Smith and published in 1830. Smith claimed it is the “most correct book” on earth and that a person can get closer to God by following its precepts “than by any other book.” 3) The Doctrine and Covenants, containing a collection of modern revelations regarding the “Church of Jesus Christ as it has been restored.” 4) The Pearl of the Great Price, which is considered by Mormons to “clarify” doctrines and teachings that were lost from the Bible and adds its own information about the earth's creation.

Mormons believe the following about God: He has not always been the Supreme Being of the universe, but attained that status through righteous living and persistent effort. They believe God the Father has a “body of flesh and bones as tangible as man’s.” Though abandoned by modern Mormon leaders, Brigham Young taught that Adam actually was God and the father of Jesus Christ. In contrast, Christians know this about God: there is only one true God (Deuteronomy 6:4; Isaiah 43:10; 44:6-8), He always has existed and always will exist (Deuteronomy 33:27; Psalm 90:2; 1 Timothy 1:17), and He was not created but is the Creator (Genesis 1; Psalm 24:1; Isaiah 37:16). He is perfect, and no one else is equal to Him (Psalm 86:8; Isaiah 40:25). God the Father is not a man, nor was He ever (Numbers 23:19; 1 Samuel 15:29; Hosea 11:9). He is Spirit (John 4:24), and Spirit is not made of flesh and bone (Luke 24:39).

Mormons believe that there are different levels or kingdoms in the afterlife: the celestial kingdom, the terrestrial kingdom, the telestial kingdom, and outer darkness. Where mankind will end up depends on what they believe and do in this life. In contrast, the Bible tells us that after death, we go to heaven or hell based on whether or not we had faith in Jesus Christ as our Lord and Savior. To be absent from our bodies means, as believers, we are with the Lord (2 Corinthians 5:6-8). Unbelievers are sent to hell or the place of the dead (Luke 16:22-23). When Jesus comes the second time, we will receive new bodies (1 Corinthians 15:50-54). There will be a new heaven and new earth for believers (Revelation 21:1), and unbelievers will be thrown into an everlasting lake of fire (Revelation 20:11-15). There is no second chance for redemption after death (Hebrews 9:27).

Mormon leaders have taught that Jesus’ incarnation was the result of a physical relationship between God the Father and Mary. Mormons believe Jesus is a god, but that any human can also become a god. Mormonism teaches that salvation can be earned by a combination of faith and good works. Contrary to this, Christians historically have taught that no one can achieve the status of God—only He is holy (1 Samuel 2:2). We can only be made holy in God's sight through faith in Him (1 Corinthians 1:2). Jesus is the only begotten Son of God (John 3:16), is the only one ever to have lived a sinless, blameless life, and now has the highest place of honor in heaven (Hebrews 7:26). Jesus and God are one in essence, Jesus being the only One existing before physical birth (John 1:1-8; 8:56). Jesus gave Himself to us as a sacrifice, God raised Him from the dead, and one day everyone will confess that Jesus Christ is Lord (Philippians 2:6-11). Jesus tells us it is impossible to get to heaven by our own works and that only by faith in Him is it possible (Matthew 19:26). We all deserve eternal punishment for our sins, but God's infinite love and grace have allowed us a way out. “For the wages of sin is death, but the gift of God is eternal life in Christ Jesus our Lord” (Romans 6:23).

Clearly, there is only one way to receive salvation and that is to know God and His Son, Jesus (John 17:3). It is not done by works, but by faith (Romans 1:17; 3:28). We can receive this gift no matter who we are or what we have done (Romans 3:22). “Salvation is found in no one else, for there is no other name under heaven given to men by which we must be saved” (Acts 4:12). 

Although Mormons are usually friendly, loving, and kind people, they are deceived by a false religion that distorts the nature of God, the Person of Jesus Christ, and the means of salvation.

Recommended Resource: Reasoning from the Scriptures with Mormons by Ron Rhodes.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Oct 19, 2012)

Sounds like the ecumencial/false unity movement to justify their preferred candidate. 

We are really at a crossroad. 

Do we align ourselves with the candidate whom we consider morally loose? Or the one who's doctrine preverts the doctrine of our Savior? 

I wants not part in any of it.


----------



## FrazzledFraggle (Oct 19, 2012)

Health&hair28 said:


> Sounds like the ecumencial/false unity movement to justify their preferred candidate.
> 
> We are really at a crossroad.
> 
> ...



Exactly. I have a vote and I will use it but I'm not happy about it.


----------



## aribell (Oct 19, 2012)

I basically consider what will or will not incur God's judgment on our country.  Treatment of the "least of these" (including, but certainly not limited to, the unborn), loyalty to Israel, and general immorality.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 19, 2012)

nicola.kirwan said:


> I basically consider what will or will not incur God's judgment on our country.  Treatment of the "least of these" (including, but certainly not limited to, the unborn), loyalty to Israel, and general immorality.


Good post


----------



## FrazzledFraggle (Oct 19, 2012)

Do you think that the BGEA's actions in removing mormonism were acceptable?


----------



## aribell (Oct 19, 2012)

letskeepntouch said:


> Do you think that the BGEA's actions in removing mormonism were acceptable?



It certainly seems sketchy to do so in the midst of this political season.  Most evangelicals who are into politics vote Republican, so I think there's a pretty strong motive to take Mormonism off the cult list to remove any conflict of conscience some might have about Romney being a Mormon.  Their response that they did so in order to avoid being in the middle of controversy doesn't seem too legitimate to me since the truth is what it is.  If their position is and always has been that it's a cult, why should the fact that people are actually paying attention to their stance make a difference now?

As far as whether Mormonism actually is a "cult," I guess people will disagree about that.


----------



## CoilyFields (Oct 20, 2012)

Highly disappointing when Christians bend for the world. Don't be silent now!


----------



## Laela (Oct 20, 2012)

I couldn't agree more, Coily ... as much as I like Billy Graham...I'm also disappointed to hear about this _political_ _move_ on a religious platform...shaky.. I don't see where Romney's principles align with God's Word, if he clearly states that his plan is to give to the rich and take away from the poor. Romney doesnt have a bone in his body to care about the social welfare of Americans..the least of these. I'm not guessing, just going by the words that come out of his own mouth.




CoilyFields said:


> Highly disappointing when Christians bend for the world. Don't be silent now!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 20, 2012)

Laela said:


> I couldn't agree more, Coily ... as much as I like Billy Graham...I'm also disappointed to hear about this _political_ _move_ on a religious platform...shaky.. I don't see where Romney's principles align with God's Word, if he clearly states that his plan is to give to the rich and take away from the poor. Romney doesnt have a bone in his body to care about the social welfare of Americans..the least of these. I'm not guessing, just going by the words that come out of his own mouth.


Sis, I don't even want to get started about Romney or Billy Graham at this point


----------



## Nice Lady (Oct 20, 2012)

It just shows us that we need to participate in the voting process and cannot trust everyone to vote according to what is important to us.


----------



## auparavant (Oct 20, 2012)

America restored.....well, ask Metacom and King Phillip about that.  It's not a state religion but be sure to vote in somebody who is a christian who will uphold christianity as though it were the state religion.  See what I mean?  Just vote for a just president, sheesh.  I don't need a christian in office.  He doesn't determine what my church teaches.  Sigh....  I truly hate this "return to American values" because all I can think about are those who were MURDERED under this system.


----------



## loved (Oct 20, 2012)

> Shortly after the meeting with the Grahams and Romney, the Billy Graham Evangelistic Association scrubbed prior references to Mormonism as a cult from its website because, the association said, "we do not wish to participate in a theological debate about something that has become politicized during this campaign."



I'm disappointed that they are wasting their evangelical credibility to support their candidate of choice. They should always be willing to support theological truth.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm disappointed but not surprised. 

This election is revealing the heart and mind of so many people....especially in the workplace.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 20, 2012)

loved said:


> I'm disappointed that they are wasting their evangelical credibility to support their candidate of choice. They should always be willing to support theological truth.


Vote the Bible!!!


----------



## brg240 (Oct 20, 2012)

this is all so problematic. I have a lot of feelings about this, i may need to write them down to sort them out. 

edit: ya'll i think we should pray for these people. And the people this will effect.  

Christians believe (well supposed to) that the word of God supersedes everything. But they're putting their political affiliations over that. :/ hmm


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 20, 2012)

I washed my hair of this election a long time ago...  

Neither candidate merits the support of those who follow the heart of God.  

I'll never forget the words of Elijah in I Kings 18:21....

"How long will you halt between two opinions?  If God be God, serve God, if baal be god, serve baal."  

As Joshua said:  "As for me and my house we will serve the Lord."   (without compromise).   

I'm not invested in any of these men; for that's just who both of them are, Romney and Obama, two men who have forsaken God with their slick politricks. 

How can I pray for someone who comes to me for prayer about their pregnancy, their babies, their children in school, or a couple who wants to conceive...and then support a man who blatantly supports abortion and in such torrid extremes.   Aborted Babies born alive...left to die; Abortions allowed up to 37 weeks of pregnancy... *No to Obama*

My prayers will not only be compromised, but weakened.  

How can I pray for someone who asks for prayers for their marriage; or for one who desires to be married; to pray God's protection over one's marriage, and support someone who validates refining marriage for gays.  *No to Obama*.  

How can I pray for those in need, and yet support one who doesn't care about the needs of others.   *No to Romney...*

I would not miss this election for anything.  I'm going straight to those polls and I am voting against every candidate who does not respect my values; and writing in those who do.    This is my right and my duty as a Christian.   It's time to make it clear that as a Christian, I do not have to settle and will *not* settle *or* compromise.   

_Choose you this day whom you will serve, as for me and my house, we will serve the Lord ..._


----------



## kila82 (Oct 20, 2012)

Shimmie said:
			
		

> I washed my hair of this election a long time ago...
> 
> Neither candidate merits the support of those who follow the heart of God.
> 
> ...



All. Of. This.


----------



## FrazzledFraggle (Oct 20, 2012)

brg240 said:


> this is all so problematic. I have a lot of feelings about this, i may need to write them down to sort them out.
> 
> edit: ya'll i think we should pray for these people. And the people this will effect.
> 
> Christians believe (well supposed to) that the word of God supersedes everything. But they're putting their political affiliations over that. :/ hmm



That is what concerns me. I have been praying. I don't know why but I was really hurt when I heard about mormonism being removed from the website as a cult as a sudden flip flip once Romney came to visit. This is not like chic fil a where their master plan is to sell chicken and they just happened to take a political/religious stance on an issue. The BGEA's sole purpose is to spread the gospel of Christ. Now, they appear to be pandering to or accepting whatever is convenient to further their perceived political goals. I do think that delaying God's wrath on this nation is absolutely of importance but they could have made their point without backtracking on the stance they have always taken regarding mormonism. When non-Christians see a group as influential as the BGEA do this, what are they to think...That we can change our minds regarding right and wrong whenever we feel like it.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 20, 2012)

letskeepntouch said:


> That is what concerns me. I have been praying. I don't know why but I was really hurt when I heard about mormonism being removed from the website as a cult as a sudden flip flip once Romney came to visit. This is not like chic fil a where their master plan is to sell chicken and they just happened to take a political/religious stance on an issue. The BGEA's sole purpose is to spread the gospel of Christ. Now, they appear to be pandering to or accepting whatever is convenient to further their perceived political goals. I do think that delaying God's wrath on this nation is absolutely of importance but they could have made their point without backtracking on the stance they have always taken regarding mormonism. When non-Christians see a group as influential as the BGEA do this, what are they to think...That we can change our minds regarding right and wrong whenever we feel like it.



The question is WHEN do Christian leaders make the candidates 'accountable' to Christ's Values instead of falling passive to the candidates or the latest 'social trend'?  There are far too many ministries surrendering to social pressures, and the truth is that they do not have to.     

I'm not surrendering my God given authority and power over to the wickedness of this world to control me, rather than me allowing the Holy Spirit to be in control.   God said to 'fear' HIM, not man.    I don't kiss butts; they have bad wind.     God's word says not to be tossed about by every wind and doctrine.


----------



## FrazzledFraggle (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks for posting. I have a question for you. 

If I go to the polls and I vote for say...I can't even think of anyone right now....that will clearly be a vote for someone that I know beforehand will not win this election. However, I know that God changes times and seasons; he sets up kings and deposes them. He gives wisdom to the wise and knowledge to the discerning. So, by washing your hair of it you mean that you'll do your civic duty, vote for someone who supports your belief systems and be done with it because at that point, whatever is going to happen is in God's hands. Is that correct?

I feel as though if I don't vote between these two lunatics, I'm wasting my vote. It really never occurred to me not to vote for either of them because like I said...I felt it would be a wasted vote. How is that different from not voting at all? I'm frustrated with the entire thing. i actually went to the library and stood there and then left because I was sick to my stomach. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 20, 2012)

letskeepntouch said:


> Thanks for posting. I have a question for you.
> 
> If I go to the polls and I vote for say...I can't even think of anyone right now....that will clearly be a vote for someone that I know beforehand will not win this election. However, I know that God changes times and seasons; he sets up kings and deposes them. He gives wisdom to the wise and knowledge to the discerning. So, by washing your hair of it you mean that you'll do your civic duty, vote for someone who supports your belief systems and be done with it because at that point, whatever is going to happen is in God's hands. Is that correct?
> 
> I feel as though if I don't vote between these two lunatics, I'm wasting my vote. It really never occurred to me not to vote for either of them because like I said...I felt it would be a wasted vote. How is that different from not voting at all? I'm frustrated with the entire thing. i actually went to the library and stood there and then left because I was sick to my stomach. What are your thoughts?



I was very sick to my stomach by the results of both candidates for this election term.   2008 was the very first election that I felt 'invested' in and contributed money to.   The very first and none since.    

There are 3rd party candidates out there and others who are not on the ballots, yet support my values.   I'm online looking up each name and what they represent and the ones who are of 'value' to my vote are the ones I'm writing in.  

You can believe that those who watched my voting pattern in 2008 are watching now and will wonder, 'why the change?'.    You can trust that people are following the voting trends, candidates use this information to gage their campaigns.    When enough people make a 'dent' in what these candidates expected, they will indeed wonder why.     

I'm not throwing my right to vote away, no indeed, I am not.   I'm using my vote to send a message and someone somewhere will indeed get it.  

There are also those in the senate committee that I wish to eliminate.  I'm doing the same with them as well.   I am also voting on issues such as gay marriage which in Maryland is Question 6 and indeed I cannot press that panel button hard enough that says, 'AGAINST'.     I've vested myself in the campaigns in Maryland against it.  I purposely remained employed and maintained my Maryland residency just for this election and this question, as it means just that much to me and my family.   I have absolutely no regrets.

The point is this.   We as Christians have to vote for the values of God, for if we do not, who else will?   Why do 'we' as Christians have to follow in the muddy footsteps of the world which is against God.    As Christians, we should not allow the world to be in our voting, weakening our stand; and we have been given a voice from God to take a stand for Him. 

If other 'groups' can take a stand for their sin, what can't Christians take a stand for righteousness?  We've been delivered from sin, why lean to help those issues which do not seek deliverance?  It's the same as going back to Egypt.

For Christians to be mute, is to do nothing, which is to allow sin to rule.   I'm not under that weak umbrella.  

It goes back to Joshua:  "As for me and my house we will serve the Lord."


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 21, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> I was very sick to my stomach by the results of both candidates for this election term.   2008 was the very first election that I felt 'invested' in and contributed money to.   The very first and none since.
> 
> *There are 3rd party candidates out there and others who are not on the ballots, yet support my values.   I'm online looking up each name and what they represent and the ones who are of 'value' to my vote are the ones I'm writing in.  *
> 
> ...


The bolded is what I'm doing as well.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 21, 2012)

I have been voting for years and this is the hardest time I have ever  had....EVER!  Not because of Obama and Romney, they are small fries, but  knowing that they are not the ones who should be leading this country  for the next 4 years and knowing that whoever gets elected, we are going to have  some serious problems in this country, and I'm not talking about economics  or other social issues that have people in an uproar...this is spiritual  folks and the God of Abraham, Issac and Jacob shall not be mocked!

This  country is at a crossroads and what I see is that there are many "Christians" who are  flowing towards the world and what it has to offer, rather than trusting  GOD and what He says to do...especially those who are leaders.  I am so  disappointed in the many leaders that are falling by the wayside and  going into the broad gate that will lead to destruction.  God is not  pleased.  

It's  difficult as a Christian and as a minister to see what is happening in  this country that I love.  But, I trust the One that is able to make all  Grace abound for me, that in my weakness...He is made strong and His  love is perfected in and through me.  I must remain focused and fixed  and not get off course.

From the first day of this year 2012, God gave  me a word and it was to stay FOCUSED.  I will not be moved...I will remain in the  position that He has placed me and I will do what it is He commanded me  to do and I will do it, because I love Him!
*
“These things I have spoken to you, so that in Me you may have peace. In  the world you have tribulation, but take courage; I have overcome the  world.”  John 16:33*

*God is our refuge and strength, a very present help in trouble.  Therefore we will not fear, though the earth should change and though  the mountains slip into the heart of the sea; though its waters roar and  foam, though the mountains quake at its swelling pride. Selah.  The LORD  of hosts is with us; the God of Jacob is our stronghold. Selah.* *Psalm 46:1-3,7*


----------



## FrazzledFraggle (Oct 21, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> I was very sick to my stomach by the results of both candidates for this election term.   2008 was the very first election that I felt 'invested' in and contributed money to.   The very first and none since.
> 
> There are 3rd party candidates out there and others who are not on the ballots, yet support my values.   I'm online looking up each name and what they represent and the ones who are of 'value' to my vote are the ones I'm writing in.
> 
> ...



Thank you Shimmie. I really feel like it was meant for me to read your post before I voted. I think that's why I ended up leaving. I just could not bring myself to vote for either of them. Thank you for clarifying. I'm off to find a candidate that represents God's values.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 21, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I have been voting for years and this is the hardest time I have ever  had....EVER!  Not because of Obama and Romney, they are small fries, but  knowing that they are not the ones who should be leading this country  for the next 4 years and knowing that whoever gets elected, we are going to have  some serious problems in this country, and I'm not talking about economics  or other social issues that have people in an uproar...this is spiritual  folks and the God of Abraham, Issac and Jacob shall not be mocked!
> 
> This  country is at a crossroads and what I see is that there are many "Christians" who are  flowing towards the world and what it has to offer, rather than trusting  GOD and what He says to do...especially those who are leaders.  I am so  disappointed in the many leaders that are falling by the wayside and  going into the broad gate that will lead to destruction.  God is not  pleased.
> 
> ...



I'll tell you something else, Precious Wavy...  

When stuff starts to happen, I can stand before God and say I had no part whatsoever is this, I did not align myself, with these two candidates, knowing what they were about.    It's one thing to know and to continue support of, and another thing for those who did not know and have blinded innocense.     Yet still quite another to know and to support their calamity and rebellion against God.    

James 4:17

Therefore, anyone who knows what is right but fails to do it is guilty of sin.

Luke 11:28 

He replied, "Blessed rather are those who hear the word of God and obey it."

I'm not going to help spread the fully proclaimed and intended sins of these candidates by voting for them.   No,  For that sets me in agreement with them.  I've washed my hair of it; my conscience shall be clear.  

_Father God, open my eyes to see which man (or woman) shall be, written in. _ For this I thank you, in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 21, 2012)

letskeepntouch said:


> Thank you Shimmie. I really feel like it was meant for me to read your post before I voted. I think that's why I ended up leaving. I just could not bring myself to vote for either of them. Thank you for clarifying. I'm off to find a candidate that represents God's values.



Just ask the Holy Spirit to lead and guide you into 'all' Truth.   He will never fail to do so.  God loves us just that much and much, much more.  I'd rather follow God than 'miss it' and endure the consequences thereof. 

The Book of Daniel is one of the best resources which prove God's faithfulness when it comes to following those in leadership.


----------



## Sheriberi (Oct 21, 2012)

My biggest fear concerning a Romney win is for the people who will be attracted to Mormonism. Christians (as the BGEA claims to be) are supposed to be concerned about souls of others, about spreading the Gospel. Many people could be lost as a result.

My concern with Obama is the complacency toward sin. It's just business/politics. I don't want to compartmentalize my faith, I want my entire life and all of my decisions to flow FROM my faith.

I'm tired of SEARCHING for reasons and excuses to make this OK..That's what I have been doing.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 21, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> I'll tell you something else, Precious Wavy...
> 
> When stuff starts to happen, I can stand before God and say I had no part whatsoever is this, I did not align myself, with these two candidates, knowing what they were about.    It's one thing to know and to continue support of, and another thing for those who did not know and have blinded innocense.     Yet still quite another to know and to support their calamity and rebellion against God.
> 
> ...


That's where I'm at too, Shimmie....my conscience will be clear and my hands clean in this area.  

On my way to church...ttyl!


----------



## Sheriberi (Oct 21, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Just ask the Holy Spirit to lead and guide you into 'all' Truth.   He will never fail to do so.  God loves us just that much and much, much more.  I'd rather follow God than 'miss it' and endure the consequences thereof.
> 
> The Book of Daniel is one of the best resources which prove God's faithfulness when it comes to following those in leadership.



Thanks, Shimmie. I'm staying home today because my children and I have colds. I'm going to settle in with a cup of hot tea and my Bible.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 21, 2012)

Sheriberi said:


> My biggest fear concerning a Romney win is for the people who will be attracted to Mormonism. Christians (as the BGEA claims to be) are supposed to be concerned about souls of others, about spreading the Gospel. Many people could be lost as a result.
> 
> My concern with Obama is the complacency toward sin. It's just business/politics. I don't want to compartmentalize my faith, I want my entire life and all of my decisions to flow FROM my faith.
> 
> I'm tired of SEARCHING for reasons and excuses to make this OK..That's what I have been doing.



To be honest, that is the least of my concerns with Romney.   I don't see anyone turning towards Mormonism because of Romney.  It's simply not 'attractive' as a trend to follow.   Folks who are voting for Romney are not doing so because he's a Mormon (other than those who already are of Mormon faith).   Romney isn't even dedicated to being a Mormon; he may be playing the image of such, but that's only for the campaign.  

I strongly oppose what Graham did, by the removal of Mormonism from the cult category.   However, in this election campaign and even should Romney win, no one is going to be following Romney's faith.   As I shared above, it has no 'attractive' lure to it; not in this world in which we live which wants no part of religion unless it allows homosexuality and aborted babies.

We now have a government which does not promote respect or adhering to any type of faith; we do not have a government which 'ministers' nor seeks to do so.  

Mormonism is not a platform for this election; however gay marriage is and it's _front and center, forward march, set your battalions, salute the leader of it.   _ 

Just to be clear, I'm not supporting Romney...


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 21, 2012)

Sheriberi said:


> Thanks, Shimmie. I'm staying home today because my children and I have colds. I'm going to settle in with a cup of hot tea and my Bible.





Beyond words, you and your 'babies' are healed in Jesus' Name.   

I'm offline for now.


----------



## Blackpearl1993 (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm going to have to write in a candidate or vote third party. I absolutely refuse to get entangled in the wickedness that is obvious in both campaigns. I strongly feel, or rather I know based on God's word, that both Romney and Obama are the wrong leaders for this country. I will not give up my right to vote. As a Christian, I cannot express just how strongly I feel about voting based on my faith. Friends and even some family feel that I am in the wrong, but only I know what God has placed on my heart. If I have to stand on the straight and narrow path by myself, then I'll just have to stand alone. I do not wish to have to explain to the Lord on judgement day why I knowingly aligned myself with ideals and policies that are completely opposite to the word...so I cannot vote for either Romney or Obama.


----------



## Blackpearl1993 (Oct 21, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> To be honest, that is the least of my concerns with Romney.   I don't see anyone turning towards Mormonism because of Romney.  It's simply not 'attractive' as a trend to follow.   Folks who are voting for Romney are not doing so because he's a Mormon (other than those who already are of Mormon faith).  * Romney isn't even dedicated to being a Mormon; he may be playing the image of such, but that's only for the campaign.  *
> 
> *I strongly oppose what Graham did, by the removal of Mormonism from the cult category.   However, in this election campaign and even should Romney win, no one is going to be following Romney's faith.   As I shared above, it has no 'attractive' lure to it; not in this world in which we live which wants no part of religion unless it allows homosexuality and aborted babies.*
> 
> ...



This and this!!!!


----------



## Laela (Oct 21, 2012)

Amein~

Seems there are more folks looking at those other candidates in this election than before. 





Shimmie said:


> *There are 3rd party candidates out there and others who are not on the ballots, yet support my values.* I'm online looking up each name and what they represent and the ones who are of 'value' to my vote are the ones I'm *writing in.*
> 
> It goes back to Joshua: "As for me and my house we will serve the Lord."


----------



## BostonMaria (Oct 21, 2012)

Shimmie I was trying to convince you to vote Romney but even I changed my mind about voting for him. It didn't even occur to me to vote for somebody else that's not republican or democrat.


----------



## FrazzledFraggle (Oct 21, 2012)

Shimmie,

My Pastor confirmed everything you told me this morning. I will post the video tomorrow once my church uploads it. I was so thankful!


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 21, 2012)

I found this website and I took the 'test'.   

What it did for me was bring up the 'other' names on the ballot and I was able to click on the links by their names and view where they stand.   

www.isidewith.com 

In the Senate tab, it showed that I was paired with Ben Cardin, but this was based upon he is anti abortion, HOWEVER, Ben Cardin is pro gay marriage, which I am not.   

The other candidate is Dan Bongino who is both anti-gay marriage and anti-abortion.   We also agree *against* legalizing marijuana, the theory of evolution, and a number of other issues.     To be honest, I'm more matched to Bongino.   How this test determined Ben Cardin is a wonder.  He and I would be fighting issues for sure.     

The results of the test showed that I'm 72% Republican...HOWEVER this was based upon my answers for social issues (gay marriage, abortion), which does not place me in agreement with Romney.  Just because he says he's anti gay marriage and anti abortion, doesn't link me as his supporter.   Romney has a side to him that I do not trust, he's sneaky; he's also strongly impresses me as being anti-Black.  I do not trust his running mate, Paul Ryan.  

There's another search that I did to help 'enlighten' me on who's who...

Type into Google:   Ballot: State of ....................... Board of Elections 2012

I'm looking up every name online to confirm where each person stands and who represents my values.   If no one does, my prayer is _"Holy Spirit, please instruct me whom to write in who will give you glory".   In Jesus' Name, Amen_.


----------



## MizzKutieQ (Oct 21, 2012)

Shimmie said:
			
		

> I found this website and I took the 'test'.
> 
> What it did for me was bring up the 'other' names on the ballot and I was able to click on the links by their names and view where they stand.
> 
> ...



Hey Shimmie,

I know we've had our disagreements in the past. But, the part about Romney being sneaky and anti black. I couldn't agree with you more!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 21, 2012)

I found this website and I took the 'test'.   

What it did for me was bring up the 'other' names on the ballot and I was able to click on the links by their names and view where they stand.   

www.isidewith.com 

In the Senate tab, it showed that I was paired with Ben Cardin, but this was based upon he is anti abortion, HOWEVER, Ben Cardin is pro gay marriage, which I am not.   

The other candidate is Dan Bongino who is both anti-gay marriage and anti-abortion.   We also agree *against* legalizing marijuana, the theory of evolution, and a number of other issues.     To be honest, I'm more matched to Bongino.   How this test determined Ben Cardin is a wonder.  He and I would be fighting issues for sure.     

The results of the test showed that I'm 72% Republican...HOWEVER this was based upon my answers for social issues (gay marriage, abortion), which does not place me in agreement with Romney.  Just because he says he's anti gay marriage and anti abortion, doesn't link me as his supporter.   Romney has a side to him that I do not trust, he's sneaky; he's also strongly impresses me as being anti-Black.  I do not trust his running mate, Paul Ryan.  

There's another search that I did to help 'enlighten' me on who's who on my local ballot.  Even though the ballots are mailed out to us, I don't have mine yet and in addtion, the mailed ones do not tell you what each candidate is about; however the Internet does. 

Type into Google:   Ballot: State of ....................... Board of Elections 2012

I'm looking up every name online to confirm where each person stands and who represents my values.   If no one does, my prayer is _"Holy Spirit, please instruct me whom to write in who will give you glory".   In Jesus' Name, Amen_.

I also went here to obtain each of the names of those in the Senate of this entire country.  This will enable me to pray for the other states in our country.  

http://www.senate.gov/general/contact_information/senators_cfm.cfm

The Supreme Court Judges:

http://www.supremecourt.gov/

Here also:

http://www.ncsc.org/information-and-resources/browse-by-state/state-court-websites.aspx

I'm just allowing God to lead me in His direction, I'm tired of making the wrong decisions with this process.   

_And we beseech you, brothers, to know them which labor among you, and are over you in the Lord, and admonish you;  

I Thessolonians 5:12_


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 21, 2012)

MizzKutieQ said:


> Hey Shimmie,
> 
> I know we've had our disagreements in the past. But, the part about Romney being sneaky and anti black. I couldn't agree with you more!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF





I feel like Paul Ryan is wearing a halloween mask, which behind it is the same as the mask...not trustworthy.   Ryan spells KKK to me.  Romney spells, 'he doesn't really care.  

To bring this on topic, I wish that leaders such as Graham and others, would not take the 'easy' road and simply refuse to vote for them, just because they are Republican.    I believe that there are honest and Black loving Republicans, however, Romney and Ryan do not fit the bill.   

The Grahams should have taken a stronger stand among all the others in leadership supporting Romney.


----------



## MizzKutieQ (Oct 21, 2012)

Shimmie said:
			
		

> I feel like Paul Ryan is wearing a halloween mask, which behind it is the same as the mask...not trustworthy.   Ryan spells KKK to me.  Romney spells, 'he doesn't really care.
> 
> To bring this on topic, I wish that leaders such as Graham and others, would not take the 'easy' road and simply refuse to vote for them, just because they are Republican.    I believe that there are honest and Black loving Republicans, however, Romney and Ryan do not fit the bill.
> 
> The Grahams should have taken a stronger stand among all the others in leadership supporting Romney.



I just can't deal with a man who follows a religion that thought it was wrong to be black, up until like just 30 yrs ago or so. The God we pray to, told us we shouldn't judge one by their color. Because we're all God's children. Being sworn into secrecy and not accepting someone because of their skin color in a religion rubs me the wrong way. Treating a soup kitchen as a photo op and teaching that to your kids, rub me the wrong way. It doesn't sit we'll with me.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 21, 2012)

MizzKutieQ said:


> I just can't deal with a man who follows a religion that thought it was wrong to be black, up until like just 30 yrs ago or so. The God we pray to, told us we shouldn't judge one by their color. Because we're all God's children. Being sworn into secrecy and not accepting someone because of their skin color in a religion rubs me the wrong way. Treating a soup kitchen as a photo op and teaching that to your kids, rub me the wrong way. It doesn't sit we'll with me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thank God not all Mormons feel Blacks are inferior.   I know a few people who are Mormon; you can tell when someone is 'real' or not.    I believe that Romney and Ryan are opposed to Blacks beyond the Mormon theology.    They simply think that they are above us; it's the snot up their brains which brings them to this confusion.    

MizzKutieQ... I don't feel good about them.   You know?  You ever have a 'feeling'; a sense about someone that they just *aren't* right?    I don't feel right about these two characters.   Their hearts are hollow towards Blacks.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 22, 2012)

Shimmie, I just took the test and It revealed that a Conservative is on the ballot for President in my state of Florida that best fits my values...Virgil Goode.  He will be like the "Ralph Nader" of this time.  I'm so glad that you put this website out there or I wouldn't have known.

So glad I don't have to vote for Romney or Obama!


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Oct 22, 2012)

letskeepntouch said:
			
		

> Do you think that the BGEA's actions in removing mormonism were acceptable?



Just another campaigning strategy. I'm sure Grahm(sp) will save lots of money with Romney's plan.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Shimmie, I just took the test and It revealed that a Conservative is on the ballot for President in my state of Florida that best fits my values...Virgil Goode.  He will be like the "Ralph Nader" of this time.  I'm so glad that you put this website out there or I wouldn't have known.
> 
> So glad I don't have to vote for Romney or Obama!



Sis... He's on my list too (but of course, cause I live in the same country as you do.... I think   )    I took the test again, same answers but utilized more of the importance levels to 'More and Most'.    Romney came down a point on my percentage list.   He needs to stop looking at my answers... copycat   

Okay... so  Virgil Goode.   I'm going to send him a brief message to encourage him and to let him know to stand strong and not succomb to any of the social pressures.

BTW:  Precious Wavy... I LOVE your siggy.  The 'message' is so beautiful and clear.   Thank you for putting it there.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 22, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Sis... He's on my list too (but of course, cause I live in the same country as you do.... I think   )    I took the test again, same answers but utilized more of the importance levels to 'More and Most'.    Romney came down a point on my percentage list.   He needs to stop looking at my answers... copycat
> 
> Okay... so  Virgil Goode.   I'm going to send him a brief message to encourage him and to let him know to stand strong and not succomb to any of the social pressures.
> 
> BTW:  Precious Wavy... I LOVE your siggy.  The 'message' is so beautiful and clear.   Thank you for putting it there.


Did you check him out? I think he is a great candidate for this election...this just may be an upset...but, it said on the website that he is only on the ballot in 23 states and trying to at least get to 40 states before the election.  He is much more popular in Virginia.  Apparently, the Republican party tried to stop him from getting on the ballot to no avail.

I love the pic in my siggy...no better way to say it than to actually show the scripture!


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Did you check him out? I think he is a great candidate for this election...this just may be an upset...but, it said on the website that he is only on the ballot in 23 states and trying to at least get to 40 states before the election.  He is much more popular in Virginia.  Apparently, the Republican party tried to stop him from getting on the ballot to no avail.
> 
> I love the pic in my siggy...no better way to say it than to actually show the scripture!



I found his page online:

http://www.goodeforpresident2012.com/the-issues.html

I'm like... ' Man where you been?'   

It's the money; I think all candidates should have an equal amount of money and airtime alloted them...that's true equality.   Though some may disagree, however it's still true equality; no candidate should have more than the other, all things equal when campaigning. 

And those wedding rings in your siggy are resting right there on Genesis 2:21-25; what are people who support gay marriage not 'seeing'?  Changing the Bible won't change the truth.   

Too many compromises are going on; I pray that Billy Graham's ministry puts the truth back on their website regarding Mormonism.   The truth should not be hidden.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 22, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> I found his page online:
> 
> http://www.goodeforpresident2012.com/the-issues.html
> 
> ...


That's what I said "Where have you been?" 

Exactly, I agree...there should be the same money across the board that way others have a chance...equal!

They are not seeing God's Word...they don't care about it either...

*sigh* about Billy Graham's ministry.


----------



## kila82 (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:
			
		

> Shimmie, I just took the test and It revealed that a Conservative is on the ballot for President in my state of Florida that best fits my values...Virgil Goode.  He will be like the "Ralph Nader" of this time.  I'm so glad that you put this website out there or I wouldn't have known.
> 
> So glad I don't have to vote for Romney or Obama!



This is who I'm voting for!!


----------



## kila82 (Oct 22, 2012)

Shimmie said:
			
		

> I found his page online:
> 
> http://www.goodeforpresident2012.com/the-issues.html
> 
> ...



Shimmie I found him yesterday too!!! He consistently votes for what I believe in! Here are the states he has a ballot in. I'm in NJ so yay!!

We are on the ballot in:

Alabama, *Arizona, Colorado, Florida, *Georgia, Idaho, *Illinois, *Indiana, Iowa, *Kentucky, Louisiana, *Maryland, Michigan, Minnesota, Mississippi, Missouri, *Montana, Nevada, New Hampshire, New Jersey, New Mexico, New York  *North Carolina, North Dakota, Ohio, Rhode Island, South Carolina, South Dakota, Tennessee, *Texas, Utah, Virginia, Washington, *West Virginia, Wisconsin, Wyoming


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> That's what I said "Where have you been?"
> 
> Exactly, I agree...there should be the same money across the board that way others have a chance...equal!
> 
> ...





kila82 said:


> Shimmie I found him yesterday too!!! He consistently votes for what I believe in! Here are the states he has a ballot in. I'm in NJ so yay!!
> 
> We are on the ballot in:
> 
> Alabama, *Arizona, Colorado, Florida, *Georgia, Idaho, *Illinois, *Indiana, Iowa, *Kentucky, Louisiana, *Maryland, Michigan, Minnesota, Mississippi, Missouri, *Montana, Nevada, New Hampshire, New Jersey, New Mexico, New York  *North Carolina, North Dakota, Ohio, Rhode Island, South Carolina, South Dakota, Tennessee, *Texas, Utah, Virginia, Washington, *West Virginia, Wisconsin, Wyoming



Thanks Angels... I mean this.  My heart has been so torn.  I didn't want to not be a part of the election, yet my 'options' were nil when it came to voting for the President.  Now I have a true 'button' to press on that panel which represents my views.   

I'll be honest, this morning as I was prepping for work, I kept thinking about the scripture in I Chronicles 14:6-7....  

"For there is no restraint (limitations) unto the Lord, be it by many or by few."

This man may appear to be 'few', however with God there are no restraints.  I rremember praying weeks ago, 'Lord how do we do this?  How do we overcome both Romney and Obama (Hey, you have not because you ask not... ).  Lord, how do we bring them down from their misguidance and high horses?   I remembered Esther, how she overcame by prayer and fasting.   

I believe God gave us something more than a hope and a prayer.  I have a big ole' smile because I don't have to compromise or settle when I vote on November 6. 

Now if this man wins.........


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 22, 2012)

kila82 said:


> Shimmie I found him yesterday too!!! He consistently votes for what I believe in! Here are the states he has a ballot in. I'm in NJ so yay!!
> 
> We are on the ballot in:
> 
> Alabama, *Arizona, Colorado, Florida, *Georgia, Idaho, *Illinois, *Indiana, Iowa, *Kentucky, Louisiana, *Maryland, Michigan, Minnesota, Mississippi, Missouri, *Montana, Nevada, New Hampshire, New Jersey, New Mexico, New York  *North Carolina, North Dakota, Ohio, Rhode Island, South Carolina, South Dakota, Tennessee, *Texas, Utah, Virginia, Washington, *West Virginia, Wisconsin, Wyoming



kila82...

Well with all these states, I believe we have a Winner


----------



## kila82 (Oct 22, 2012)

Shimmie said:
			
		

> kila82...
> 
> Well with all these states, I believe we have a Winner



He's our ram in the bush  I'm actually looking forward to voting now!


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 22, 2012)

kila82 said:


> He's our ram in the bush  I'm actually looking forward to voting now!



kila82... WOW!   

:thanks:   THANK YOU.  I like that, a lot.   "Ram in the Bush".

I feel so blessed right now.   I thank God that Nice & Wavy found this candidate and shared it with us. 

Here's the thing:  At least we KNOW that these candidates DO exist.  Thank God for them.   Thank God.   

Thanks for the *'Ram in the Bush'*, Kila.   It really made my day.  

Now to hit these Senators....


----------



## Laela (Oct 22, 2012)

Yeah I like Virgil too, he's got the bipartisan appeal that is necessary for leaders in this country to get anything done right...


----------



## Laela (Oct 22, 2012)

wow Kila... great words! "ram in the bush"


----------



## Laela (Oct 22, 2012)

..and look at his last name, Shimmie... lol

GOODE




			
				Shimmie;17096701 I feel so blessed right now. I thank God that @[URL="http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=11613" said:
			
		

> Nice & Wavy[/URL] found this candidate and shared it with us.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 22, 2012)

kila82 said:


> This is who I'm voting for!!





kila82 said:


> Shimmie I found him yesterday too!!! He consistently votes for what I believe in! Here are the states he has a ballot in. I'm in NJ so yay!!
> 
> We are on the ballot in:
> 
> Alabama, *Arizona, Colorado, Florida, *Georgia, Idaho, *Illinois, *Indiana, Iowa, *Kentucky, Louisiana, *Maryland, Michigan, Minnesota, Mississippi, Missouri, *Montana, Nevada, New Hampshire, New Jersey, New Mexico, New York  *North Carolina, North Dakota, Ohio, Rhode Island, South Carolina, South Dakota, Tennessee, *Texas, Utah, Virginia, Washington, *West Virginia, Wisconsin, Wyoming











Shimmie said:


> Thanks Angels... I mean this.  My heart has been so torn.  I didn't want to not be a part of the election, yet my 'options' were nil when it came to voting for the President.  Now I have a true 'button' to press on that panel which represents my views.
> 
> I'll be honest, this morning as I was prepping for work, I kept thinking about the scripture in I Chronicles 14:6-7....
> 
> ...


 Yes girl....yes!!!!  I will  too!  lol



Shimmie said:


> @kila82...
> 
> Well with all these states, I believe we have a Winner


Yayyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!



kila82 said:


> He's our ram in the bush  I'm actually looking forward to voting now!


I LOVE THIS!!!



Shimmie said:


> @kila82... WOW!
> 
> :thanks:   THANK YOU.  I like that, a lot.   "Ram in the Bush".
> 
> ...


Shimmie, if it was not for you sharing that website to take the test, I wouldn't have known.  I was looking up third party candidates, but you made it so easy...thank you, thank you!!!

I thank GOD for someone I can vote for....the Lord truly has given us a 'Ram in the Bush'!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 22, 2012)

Laela said:


> ..and look at his last name, Shimmie... lol
> 
> GOODE


....yeah, baby!!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 22, 2012)

Laela said:


> Yeah I like Virgil too, he's got the bipartisan appeal that is necessary for leaders in this country to get anything done right...


I'm sharing this information to many of my friends and family who didn't want to vote....but now we have a 'RAM IN THE BUSH'!!!  Love it!


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice & Wavy, Laela, kila82...  I'm really relieved.  God is so letting us know that we do indeed have Bible conscience men in the goverrnment.   And look how close 'Goode' is.   He's not at the bottom of the list.   He's THERE, full front and center.   

This country has been so manipulated by the two parties, dems and repubs (parties as a whole, not individuals), that the third parties were not able to get a spotlight.   

Just imagine if Billy Graham and other Christian leaders had taken ahold of this candidate 'Mr.  GOODE  (thanks Laela, I love that name by the way); but just imagine if more Christians and even non Christians with these same values had taken more notice of this man, there'd be no Romney as a forerunner.

I'm going to write him a note tonight; thanking him for being our Ram in the Bush.     As least I know that next election, there's someone that I can ralley harder for and get him into the White House, eliminating All COUNTERFIETS.        :reddancer:    

Thank you Lord God...  

I gotta give Jesus a great big hug:

   

God sure is 'GOODE'. to all of us.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 22, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> @Nice & Wavy, @Laela, @kila82...  I'm really relieved.  God is so letting us know that we do indeed have Bible conscience men in the goverrnment.   And look how close 'Goode' is.   He's not at the bottom of the list.   He's THERE, full front and center.
> 
> This country has been so manipulated by the two parties, dems and repubs (parties as a whole, not individuals), that the third parties were not able to get a spotlight.
> 
> ...


@ the bolded!

I feel so relieved today...and I'm so grateful, truly grateful!

God surely is GOOD!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 22, 2012)

There's a debate online tonight at 7pm live with Mr. Goode and other candidates right here: http://freeandequal.org/live/

I'm watching


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 22, 2012)

Here's some quotes on his FB page!



> *
> 
> 
> Virgil Goode for President!*
> ...





> *Virgil Goode for President!*
> 
> October 15
> 
> We the People, not They the Politicians. It is high time we understood the difference.





> *Virgil Goode for President!*
> 
> October 11
> 
> Nothing is so precious as the right to life. Romney's flip-flopping on the issue shows how important it is to him.





> *Virgil Goode for President!*
> 
> October 17
> 
> Want  to see a real debate? Larry King will be moderating a debate between  former Congressman Virgil Goode, Dr. Jill Stein, former Mayor Rocky  Anderson, and former Governor Gary Johnson. October 23rd, 7pm, online  only.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> There's a debate online tonight at 7pm live with Mr. Goode and other candidates right here: http://freeandequal.org/live/
> 
> I'm watching





Nice & Wavy said:


> Here's some quotes on his FB page!



Thank you sooooooo much Precious Wavy.   I'm back at my desk catching up on posts.   

I'm sharing this with my family.  And Sis, he's in both of my homes, MD and Florida.  We also have family in Virginia (I have to go back and check both yours and kila82 's state information).   

And Precious Wavy, thank you so much for posting from his FB page.   I don't spend much time there.  I utilize the 'like' feature for different websites.  I'll make it a point to 'like' his page.  

I'm asking God to put more in leadership like him and beyond.   We need some strong Black leaders, because the NAACP, Sharpton and all of em' have backslid.  I'm sad to say that Billy Graham has done the same with his website regarding the Mormons.    

We need strong Believers who will not fall victim, misleading other Believers who look up to them.   That's the danger, misleading other Believers whose faith is not strong.   Far too many people look up to and respect Billy Graham and his ministry for decades.   He can't make a diamond (the heart of Jesus) out of a plastic rhinestone (Romney).   

It should be Romney and Obama who fall at the feet of Jesus and respect those who honour God, rather than Christians falling and fawning over them as if they were messengers of God.    I feel like Graham and so many others are treating these two candidates as if they are celebraties who have 'holy powers'.    

I can tell I've grown, because I can still love this man Graham with the love of the Lord and yet not 'follow' his bad decision.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> There's a debate online tonight at 7pm live with Mr. Goode and other candidates right here: http://freeandequal.org/live/
> 
> I'm watching



Sis... He's in your siggy.   

May I do the same?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 22, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Thank you sooooooo much Precious Wavy.   I'm back at my desk catching up on posts.
> 
> I'm sharing this with my family.  And Sis, he's in both of my homes, MD and Florida.  We also have family in Virginia (I have to go back and check both yours and @kila82 's state information).
> 
> ...


I've shared it too with some family members and friends.  One of my family members is upset he is not in her state of PA.  

Like I said before, I'm very disappointed in Billy Graham because what he did was make a statement about the fact that Mormonism is a cult all these years, until it wasn't beneficial for him and so he took it off of his website.  That's wrong. Period.  I love him in the Lord, but I'm very disappointed.



Shimmie said:


> Sis... He's in your siggy.
> 
> May I do the same?


Oh yes...please do!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I've shared it too with some family members and friends.  One of my family members is upset he is not in her state of PA.
> 
> Like I said before, I'm very disappointed in Billy Graham because what he did was make a statement about the fact that Mormonism is a cult all these years, until it wasn't beneficial for him and so he took it off of his website.  That's wrong. Period.  I love him in the Lord, but I'm very disappointed.
> 
> Oh yes...please do!!!



Done!  check me out...  Now I'm siggy happy.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 22, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Done!  check me out...  Now I'm siggy happy.


I see...go Shimmie!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> There's a debate online tonight at 7pm live with Mr. Goode and other candidates right here: http://freeandequal.org/live/
> 
> I'm watching


EDIT: IT WILL BE ON TOMORROW, TUESDAY, OCTOBER 23...NOT TONIGHT!


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> EDIT: IT WILL BE ON TOMORROW, TUESDAY, OCTOBER 23...NOT TONIGHT!



Precious Wavy....  

Girl... I left work in a wind of dust behind me;  came home on the Pony Express 

Had my Green Tea and Lemon ready in my Keurig  

And my snacks  

I was ready...       

Tomorrow's good as it gives me more time to share this with my Pastors and some other ministries.    

There's a cure called "Ram in the Bush" for Christians who have Romnesia....       And it's All *Goode*... 


Sis, why didn't Billy Graham, Pat Robertson and em' pick up on this man, Goode?   They have the monies to support him.   I don't get it.   Yet they supported a Mormon instead.    

This has to be a spirit of deception... it has to be.   They could have funded 'Goode's' campaign big time.   

And it's not the man 'Goode' that I'm supporting, *but his principles *which echo the Word of God, line by line, precept by precept, far more than the 'others' are claiming.  

That's why this country is in trouble, we've been voting in too many men (women) and not God's principles.    

*Again, this brings this back to Billy Graham* (bless his heart), Reverend Graham is voting for a man, and not God's principles.   He can't do this.    Too many people hold Graham's opinions at high esteem.   

Laela made this scripture crystal clear in a past thread... that 'IF POSSIBLE, satan would deceive the elect of God.   IF POSSIBLE...IF POSSIBLE.  IF POSSIBLE... Father God, let it not be possible in Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## Laela (Oct 22, 2012)

^^ Shimmie, I'm fired up!


----------



## kila82 (Oct 22, 2012)

Laela said:
			
		

> ^^ Shimmie, I'm fired up!



Me too Laela I can't wait to see him debate tomorrow 

I've been spreading the GOODE news to my friends! Some have been looking at me like I'm crazy lol but I'm so excited to not feel compromised or forced into voting for someone. I think my mom will be voting for him too


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 22, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Precious Wavy....
> 
> Girl... I left work in a wind of dust behind me;  came home on the Pony Express
> 
> ...


I wish I knew why they chose Romney over Goode, but I digress...It's so hard for me to speak about it because it reveals something to me that I'm not ready to face about the Church in America.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 22, 2012)

kila82 said:


> Me too Laela I can't wait to see him debate tomorrow
> 
> I've been spreading the GOODE news to my friends! Some have been looking at me like I'm crazy lol but I'm so excited to not feel compromised or forced into voting for someone. I think my mom will be voting for him too


I've been spreading it too.  Some of my friends were like "Harpo, who dis man?"


----------



## kila82 (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:
			
		

> I've been spreading it too.  Some of my friends were like "Harpo, who dis man?"



Lmboooooo!!! Yes!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I've been spreading it too.  Some of my friends were like "Harpo, who dis man?"



Thanks for making me smile with this.  After last night, I needed it....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 23, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Thanks for making me smile with this.  After last night, I needed it....


 I know....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 23, 2012)

*UPDATE ON DEBATE TONIGHT!!!!!*

THEY CHANGED THE TIME TO 9:00PM EST AND 8:00PM CST

ALSO, IT WILL BE LIVE ON C-SPAN.  I WILL BE WATCHING ONLINE THOUGH SO AFTER ITS OVER, LET'S ALL COME HERE AND DISCUSS.

TALK TO YOU LATER!

LOVE YA!

kila82 Shimmie Laela


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Oct 23, 2012)

letskeepntouch said:


> I hope you all can see this article. I got it out of the Billy Graham Evangelical Association magazine.
> 
> BGEA is located where I live. I've been to the Library many times and I've always had a lot of respect for that Association.
> 
> Reading this article and the news about removing "mormonism" from the list of cults based on a meeting with Romney has me a little upset. I read the article by Franklin Graham in this magazine and wanted your thoughts on it.


 


Health&hair28 said:


> Sounds like the ecumencial/false unity movement to justify their preferred candidate.
> 
> We are really at a crossroad.
> 
> ...


 
I think the problem is that Franklin Graham is in control of Billy Graham Ministries and has been since Bill Graham fell ill. I don't think you would have seen these actions out of Billy Graham Ministries if Billy Graham was still at the helm. Franklin Graham is a weasel and is interested in nothing more than $$$$$.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Oct 23, 2012)

Laela said:


> I couldn't agree more, Coily ... as much as I like Billy Graham...I'm also disappointed to hear about this _political_ _move_ on a religious platform...shaky.. I don't see where Romney's principles align with God's Word, if he clearly states that his plan is to give to the rich and take away from the poor. Romney doesnt have a bone in his body to care about the social welfare of Americans..the least of these. I'm not guessing, just going by the words that come out of his own mouth.


 
I think Franklin Graham is the one responsible for this.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> *UPDATE ON DEBATE TONIGHT!!!!!*
> 
> THEY CHANGED THE TIME TO 9:00PM EST AND 8:00PM CST
> 
> ...



Precious Wavy...  Thank you so much for this update.  I got home later this evening (after 7) so this gives us time to settle in; the children will be settled with homework and prepared to rest .


----------



## kila82 (Oct 23, 2012)

Yes I'm excited! Praying they have my hubby's meds ready!! I'm in line trying to get them now!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 23, 2012)

kila82 said:


> Yes I'm excited! Praying they have my hubby's meds ready!! I'm in line trying to get them now!!!



Please take your time; be safe going home.  We'll catch you up, okay?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 23, 2012)

It's on!!!!!!

I'm watching on C-SPAN and Larry King is the Moderator!

I'm so excited!


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> It's on!!!!!!
> 
> I'm watching on C-SPAN and Larry King is the Moderator!
> 
> I'm so excited!



I'm on C-Span too...


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 23, 2012)

I like what Larry King just said.   They all deserve to be heard, whether they are the top runners or not.     Good word, Larry.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 23, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> I like what Larry King just said.   They all deserve to be heard, whether they are the top runners or not.     Good word, Larry.


Yes, I agree!

Virgil is country!!!  I like him though...he reminds me of when Carter was running for President!


----------



## kila82 (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:
			
		

> Yes, I agree!
> 
> Virgil is country!!!  I like him though...he reminds me of when Carter was running for President!



Lmbooooo!! I didn't want to say anything about him sounding country Lolololol! I like him to though he's very transparent


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 23, 2012)

It's nice to see a woman debating!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 23, 2012)

kila82 said:


> Lmbooooo!! I didn't want to say anything about him sounding country Lolololol! I like him to though he's very transparent


Chile, he sound like Opey grown!!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 23, 2012)

Tell em, Virgil!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 23, 2012)

Gary Johnson is serious, man....and crazy!!!!  LMBO


----------



## kila82 (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:
			
		

> Tell em, Virgil!



I like what he has planned! It does make sense though why keep letting people in this country when he already have so many Americans unemployed


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 23, 2012)

He is just too intense for me!!!  LOL


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 23, 2012)

Rocky Anderson grew up as a Mormon, but left apparently.  He speaks well.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 23, 2012)

kila82 said:


> I like what he has planned! It does make sense though why keep letting people in this country when he already have so many Americans unemployed


Exactly!  Especially during a recession.  Americans need jobs!


----------



## kila82 (Oct 23, 2012)

Uh oh the crowd didn't like his planned parenthood statement hahahaha!!! Oh well!! I'm glad he's not a crowd pleaser!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 23, 2012)

Tell em, Virgil!!!  Take a stand!!!!

Get this pothead off my tv please...lol


----------



## kila82 (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:
			
		

> Tell em, Virgil!!!  Take a stand!!!!
> 
> Get this pothead off my tv please...lol



Yes hunny!! Geez!! He's all about drugs smh


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 23, 2012)

kila82 said:


> Uh oh the crowd didn't like his planned parenthood statement hahahaha!!! Oh well!! I'm glad he's not a crowd pleaser!!


Yeah!!!  He isn't scared to speak the truth!

THIS GUY GARY JOHNSON IS A DRUG HEAD


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 23, 2012)

kila82 said:


> Yes hunny!! Geez!! He's all about drugs smh



All of them are potheads except VIRGIL GOODE!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 23, 2012)

Oh no he didn't talk about Whitney Houston...this guy is high as a kite!


----------



## kila82 (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:
			
		

> All of them are potheads except VIRGIL GOODE!!!



I know it's crazy!! BRB!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 23, 2012)

Oh my goodness...I'm laughing so hard, I can't believe these people!

Virgil is the only serious candidate on the stage!

Yes, I totally agree, Virgil!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 23, 2012)

Look at the veins popping out of Gary Johnson's head...omg, he needs to stop smoking pot dude!


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Yeah!!!  He isn't scared to speak the truth!
> 
> THIS GUY GARY JOHNSON IS A DRUG HEAD



Totally!  and so is JILL.   Are they for real????  Legalizing mj immediately!  

She and he got high before stepping on that stage.   

I can't deal with that Gary Johnson...he's stictly a pot head.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Look at the veins popping out of Gary Johnson's head...omg, he needs to stop smoking pot dude!





He said he's letting everyone out of jail immediately  !    

All I could think of is the movie "Madea goes to Jail" when they released her and the other girls from the correctional center.   

Gary has a fan club for sure... freed convicts and all the weed they can smoke.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 23, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Totally!  and so is JILL.   Are they for real????  Legalizing mj immediately!
> 
> She and he got high before stepping on that stage.
> 
> I can't deal with that Gary Johnson...he's stictly a pot head.


She said that's the first thing she would do if she was in officelachen:...omg.

DH said that he's on meth too...., he is serious and he said he see the signs :rofl3:


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 23, 2012)

kila82 said:


> I know it's crazy!! BRB!!!



 at BRB!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 23, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> He said he's letting everyone out of jail immediately  !
> 
> All I could think of is the movie "Madea goes to Jail" when they released her and the other girls from the correctional center.
> 
> Gary has a fan club for sure... freed convicts and all the weed they can smoke.


O.M.G.....I missed that one :rofl3:

Hilarious!!!!    

This debate is soooooooooo funny, yet scary!


----------



## kila82 (Oct 23, 2012)

Shimmie said:
			
		

> at BRB!!!



Lololol!! Ok I'm back! Got hubby's meds and only spent $3.30!!! Praise God!!


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> She said that's the first thing she would do if she was in officelachen:...omg.
> 
> DH said that he's on meth too...., he is serious and he said he see the signs :rofl3:



   @  Meth  


   Hey Pastor 'A'.   Love you...


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 23, 2012)

kila82 said:


> Lololol!! Ok I'm back! Got hubby's meds and only spent $3.30!!! Praise God!!



Girl you're fast....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 23, 2012)

Free education?  Who's going to pay the professors?  She crazy

They need to pay something...sorry, if we had to, they need to as well!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 23, 2012)

Kila...girl you are fast!

Shimmie...he sends his love 

We are cracking up at this debate...it's hilarious!

Thank GOD for Virgil!


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> O.M.G.....I missed that one :rofl3:
> 
> Hilarious!!!!
> 
> This debate is soooooooooo funny, yet scary!



Precious Wavy and Kila... 

These people are DANGEROUS!   I can't believe what they want to do; it's no wonder this country is out of control.    

Virgil is definitely on point, he's the only one with common sense.   God bless him.    That Gov. Johnson and that Jill woman ought to be ASHAMED... 

What are they teaching children?


----------



## kila82 (Oct 23, 2012)

Lmboooo!!! YES VIRGIL!!!! Give it to me straight!!!'


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 23, 2012)

Virgil is the man!!!  Tell em the truth!!!

Oh shoot...Virgil is telling them...that's right.

He is serious!

Gary, Gary, Gary....dude, lay off the pipe!


----------



## kila82 (Oct 23, 2012)

Oh the store is right down the street and I went through the CVS drive thru lol!!

And yes these candidates are a little batty. Virgil is on a completely different level like he's the only on taking this seriously


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 23, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Precious Wavy and Kila...
> 
> These people are DANGEROUS!   I can't believe what they want to do; it's no wonder this country is out of control.
> 
> ...


Yes, Shimmie...omg.

I can't believe what I'm hearing. Gary Johnson wants Pot and Jailbirds free, but not education...no no, not that.

Ei yi yi...this country is going to go down looking at these clowns.

Virgil ain't playin...hahahahaha


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Kila...girl you are fast!
> 
> Shimmie...he sends his love
> 
> ...



 

This debate sounds like high school, I'm serious.   Who on earth promotes getting high?   They are out of control.  

It's like kids who get happy to all junk foods and no healthy fruits and veggies and grains.   I'm serious.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Yes, Shimmie...omg.
> 
> I can't believe what I'm hearing. Gary Johnson wants Pot and Jailbirds free, but not education...no no, not that.
> 
> ...



I like Mr. Virgil.   He's definitely our Ram in the Bush...    He is so refreshing after all of the other mess.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 23, 2012)

kila82 said:


> Oh the store is right down the street and I went through the CVS drive thru lol!!
> 
> And yes these candidates are a little batty. Virgil is on a completely different level like he's the only on taking this seriously


This is why he is on the most ballots and the most states.  I think Gary is only on 2 ballots=2 states and the others are only on a few.

Virgil is the only one who is a serious candidate.


----------



## kila82 (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:
			
		

> This is why he is on the most ballots and the most states.  I think Gary is only on 2 ballots=2 states and the others are only on a few.
> 
> Virgil is the only one who is a serious candidate.



Ahh I see! I seriously love his plan for our country! I'm gonna follow in Shimmie's footsteps and wrote him a letter of encouragement. I'm proud that he doesn't compromise his beliefs for the popular vote. It's really refreshing


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 23, 2012)

kila82 said:


> Oh the store is right down the street and I went through the CVS drive thru lol!!
> 
> And yes these candidates are a little batty. Virgil is on a completely different level like he's the only on taking this seriously



Right Kila... Virgil is the only one with sense.   These other clowns are high as they can be.   

I'm glad the CVS was close by for you.   Hugs to Hubby and that he's healed in Jesus' Name.


----------



## kila82 (Oct 23, 2012)

Shimmie said:
			
		

> I like Mr. Virgil.   He's definitely our Ram in the Bush...    He is so refreshing after all of the other mess.



Yes Shimmie I agree! He made me proud tonight.


----------



## kila82 (Oct 23, 2012)

Incase u ladies were wondering like I was lolol here's NDAA:

http://rt.com/usa/news/stopndaa-obama-romney-debate-057/


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> This is why he is on the most ballots and the most states.  I think Gary is only on 2 ballots=2 states and the others are only on a few.
> 
> Virgil is the only one who is a serious candidate.





kila82 said:


> Ahh I see! I seriously love his plan for our country! I'm gonna follow in Shimmie's footsteps and wrote him a letter of encouragement. I'm proud that he doesn't compromise his beliefs for the popular vote. It's really refreshing



Gary don't need no ballots, he's got bullets in his brain.  I can still see the smoke coming through his ears.   

And a letter is definitely on my agenda to write and encourage Mr. Virgil; I'm so blessed to hear someone talk sense for a change.   A real change.    

And Virgil has 40 states ...  I'm going to each one and Vote...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 23, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> This debate sounds like high school, I'm serious.   Who on earth promotes getting high?   They are out of control.
> 
> It's like kids who get happy to all junk foods and no healthy fruits and veggies and grains.   I'm serious.


It's crazy...I can't believe my ears....



Shimmie said:


> I like Mr. Virgil.   He's definitely our Ram in the Bush...    He is so refreshing after all of the other mess.


He most certainly is...he speaks the truth and is standing on what he believes is right!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 23, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Gary don't need no ballots, he's got bullets in his brain.  I can still see the smoke coming through his ears.
> 
> And a letter is definitely on my agenda to write and encourage Mr. Virgil; I'm so blessed to hear someone talk sense for a change.   A real change.
> 
> And Virgil has 40 states ...  I'm going to each one and Vote...


 

I'm writing him too!!!



kila82 said:


> Incase u ladies were wondering like I was lolol here's NDAA:
> 
> http://rt.com/usa/news/stopndaa-obama-romney-debate-057/


Thank you, I'm gonna check it out after the debate.



kila82 said:


> Ahh I see! I seriously love his plan for our country! I'm gonna follow in Shimmie's footsteps and wrote him a letter of encouragement. I'm proud that he doesn't compromise his beliefs for the popular vote. It's really refreshing


Me too...he may talk slow, but so did Moses and God used him mightily!!!

Go Virgil!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Virgil is the man!!!  Tell em the truth!!!
> 
> Oh shoot...Virgil is telling them...that's right.
> 
> ...



:rofl3:   

Now Gary is talking about 'bacon, bacon, bacon'.   What does 'bacon' have to do with being president?  

He's high and now he has the munchies for bacon...     

gary weed head...


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 23, 2012)

Come on, Virgil...


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 23, 2012)

Ahhhh YEP...   Gary's high.  He signed a bill about the bedroom...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 23, 2012)

If Virgil talked a little faster, he would have said alot more.  But, I appreciate him and where he wants to take the country.

He is right about stop allowing people into the country to work until OUR unemployment goes below 5%.  That would give so many American jobs.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 23, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Ahhhh YEP...   Gary's high.  He signed a bill about the bedroom...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 23, 2012)

Thank GOD Virgil is on the ballot in 40 states, cause the other 3 people on this platform is


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 23, 2012)

Saaaa down' Jill...   _/ _/ _/    I'm too through with you.  I'm very disappointed with your platform.   Shame on you and the poor example you are making for children to veiw.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Thank GOD Virgil is on the ballot in 40 states, cause the other 3 people on this platform is



They are weird     And I'm not saying this lightly.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> If Virgil talked a little faster, he would have said alot more.  But, I appreciate him and where he wants to take the country.
> 
> He is right about stop allowing people into the country to work until OUR unemployment goes below 5%.  That would give so many American jobs.



This is sooooooo true.   Americans should be owning more businesses; especially African Americans who should own their OWN Beauty Supply stores serving others of like precious culture.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 23, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> They are weird     And I'm not saying this lightly.


I didn't even know that was a "weird" smiley...where have I been


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 23, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> This is sooooooo true.   Americans should be owning more businesses; especially *African Americans who should own their OWN Beauty Supply stores serving others of like precious culture*.


Yes indeed!!!

There's going to be another debate!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 23, 2012)

Going to go on freeandequal.org to vote!


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I didn't even know that was a "weird" smiley...where have I been



   Yep... there's a weird smiley.


OHHHHHH They're having another debate next Tuesday.

Go to www.freeandequal.org to vote for the candidate you liked tonight.   The two highest will go to DC next Tuesday for the DC debate, at 9 pm. 

The Free and Equal site is only open for one hour.


----------



## kila82 (Oct 23, 2012)

Shimmie said:
			
		

> Yep... there's a weird smiley.
> 
> OHHHHHH They're having another debate next Tuesday.
> 
> ...



I'm on it!! Had to go tend to my husband but I will be watching again next Tues! Thank u for ur prayers Shimmie!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 23, 2012)

Guess the voting won't happen...its not up.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Guess the voting won't happen...its not up.



Not for me as well.   The page keeps timing out.   I thought it was my computer.   It may be over active   

OR a sabotage... 


It's still 'all'  GOODE ...


----------



## kila82 (Oct 23, 2012)

Shimmie said:
			
		

> Not for me as well.   The page keeps timing out.   I thought it was my computer.   It may be over active   OR a sabotage...



It's up now!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 23, 2012)

kila82 said:


> I'm on it!! Had to go tend to my husband but I will be watching again next Tues! Thank u for ur prayers Shimmie!



Amen Love...  You're a good Wife and Hubby loves you for it.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 23, 2012)

The voting is up now!!!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> The voting is up now!!!!!



Where did you click to vote?   I don't see a heading or link for it.  :


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 23, 2012)

That voting system is whack!  I had to vote for the candidates in order so I chose Rocky as the second and Gary last...ei yi yi


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 23, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Where did you click to vote?   I don't see a heading or link for it.  :


www.freeandequal.org

It worked when I went on it.


----------



## kila82 (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:
			
		

> That voting system is whack!  I had to vote for the candidates in order so I chose Rocky as the second and Gary last...ei yi yi



Me too! Lolol! Gary was seriously off the chain!!


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> That voting system is whack!  I had to vote for the candidates in order so I chose Rocky as the second and Gary last...ei yi yi





kila82 said:


> Me too! Lolol! Gary was seriously off the chain!!



Okay... FINALLY    

I got my vote in.   I really did not wish to include the other three clowns.   Virgil is #1.   The 'high' guy gary was last on my list... Jill was 3rd and the other guy was 2.    

Oh well...   

I love you angels.  Thanks for this 'interesting' evening.   Hmmmmm, I've learned some things for sure.     I really do like Virgil.  He does not back down and I like that.

You are blessed, both of you, truly and so are both of your Hubbies.  

Sweet sleep


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 23, 2012)

kila82 said:


> Me too! Lolol! Gary was seriously off the chain!!


He was...crazy!



Shimmie said:


> Okay... FINALLY
> 
> I got my vote in.   I really did not wish to include the other three clowns.   Virgil is #1.   The 'high' guy gary was last on my list... Jill was 3rd and the other guy was 2.
> 
> ...


I voted the same way.  I sent him a note and I know he will appreciate it!

Love you both...you are the best!

God is in control!

Have a goodnight!


----------



## kila82 (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:
			
		

> He was...crazy!
> 
> I voted the same way.  I sent him a note and I know he will appreciate it!
> 
> ...



Aww thanks Shimmie and Nice & Wavy!! Yes this was definitely an interesting evening lolol!! Good night ladies


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Oct 25, 2012)

letskeepntouch said:


> Do you think that the BGEA's actions in removing mormonism were acceptable?


 
No.


Just because someone is anti-abortion (cause that's what a lot of conservative evangelicals lean towards) doesn't automatically mean "GOOD"....
IMO I think its a way to rationalize not voting for someone who....Worships under the same doctrine they do....but has different opinions on the role of government. For example, Obama's Christian beliefs DO NOT include "adding their own spin" to Christian doctrine.

Look at Bush. He ran under the same Christian platform and made a Devil's mess of the economy and started wars that killed thousands of innocents. I think they are just as innocent as babies who have been aborted. Thats one reason I think religion and politics should be as separate as possible. If we truly follwed religion as it should be Christians would stay 100% away from politics.


----------



## FrazzledFraggle (Oct 25, 2012)

Well, I guess I should have come back to visit this thread sooner. I came up with Goode too (he's from VA, right? - my boss talks about him all the time) and I asked him today why this man wasn't a GOP nominee considering he fits the GOP mold more closely than Romney. My boss is a staunch Repub and has held various public offices in North Carolina (I'm "unaffiliated" according to my voter registration card). Even he admits that both Romney and Obama are a sad choice but he feels that he has no other choice but to vote for Romney. I told him about my desire to vote for Goode (after I took your suggestion to find another candidate...I was shocked come come back and see a discussion in the works about him). He fussed at me (even after he was the one that brought him up) saying a vote for Goode is a vote for Obama (because it takes votes away from Romney). Anyway, I finally don't feel sick to my stomach and I may actually be able to make it to the computer this time to cast my vote.


----------



## kila82 (Oct 25, 2012)

letskeepntouch said:
			
		

> Well, I guess I should have come back to visit this thread sooner. I came up with Goode too (he's from VA, right? - my boss talks about him all the time) and I asked him today why this man wasn't a GOP nominee considering he fits the GOP mold more closely than Romney. My boss is a staunch Repub and has held various public offices in North Carolina (I'm "unaffiliated" according to my voter registration card). Even he admits that both Romney and Obama are a sad choice but he feels that he has no other choice but to vote for Romney. I told him about my desire to vote for Goode (after I took your suggestion to find another candidate...I was shocked come come back and see a discussion in the works about him). He fussed at me (even after he was the one that brought him up) saying a vote for Goode is a vote for Obama (because it takes votes away from Romney). Anyway, I finally don't feel sick to my stomach and I may actually be able to make it to the computer this time to cast my vote.



Yay!!! It feels good not to have to compromise my beliefs or pick the "lesser of 2 evils" no way no way.


----------



## FrazzledFraggle (Oct 25, 2012)

kila82 said:


> Yay!!! It feels good not to have to compromise my beliefs or pick the "lesser of 2 evils" no way no way.



I cannot even explain it. I feel like a weight has been lifted. I don't have to answer to the Spirit within me as to why I compromised my morals now. I cannot even tell you how heavyhearted I was the first time I went to the polls only to turn around and go back to my car. I felt like I was carrying to large bricks on my shoulders. I feel liberated. 2 Corinthians 3:17-18 17 Now the Lord is the Spirit; and *where the Spirit of the Lord is, there is liberty. *


----------



## kila82 (Oct 25, 2012)

letskeepntouch said:
			
		

> I cannot even explain it. I feel like a weight has been lifted. I don't have to answer to the Spirit within me as to why I compromised my morals now. I cannot even tell you how heavyhearted I was the first time I went to the polls only to turn around and go back to my car. I felt like I was carrying to large bricks on my shoulders. I feel liberated. 2 Corinthians 3:17-18 17 Now the Lord is the Spirit; and where the Spirit of the Lord is, there is liberty.



I completely understand! I'm so sensitive now to this for some reason. I was nauseous thinking that I may have to really vote for one of the 2 and I'm so glad God gave me a way out!! He always does!! I'm praying for our country and for our current president and for the future of America. Im grateful for Shimmie and her suggestion to look outside of the choices being shoved down our throats.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 25, 2012)

The Lord will never leave us Fatherless!!!

He, as Our Father, will take care of His children.  The bible says that _*"The LORD will perfect that which concerns me: your mercy, O LORD, endures for ever: forsake not the works of your own hands.*__*" *_ Psalm 138:8

I'm so happy to be a Child of God!!!  I hear the Father's voice and the voice of a stranger I will not follow!!!


----------



## kila82 (Oct 25, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:
			
		

> The Lord will never leave us Fatherless!!!
> 
> He, as Our Father, will take care of His children.  The bible says that "The LORD will perfect that which concerns me: your mercy, O LORD, endures for ever: forsake not the works of your own hands."  Psalm 138:8
> 
> I'm so happy to be a Child of God!!!  I hear the Father's voice and the voice of a stranger I will not follow!!!



Amen amen AMEN!!!! I love that scripture!


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 25, 2012)

letskeepntouch said:


> Well, I guess I should have come back to visit this thread sooner. I came up with Goode too (he's from VA, right? - my boss talks about him all the time) and I asked him today why this man wasn't a GOP nominee considering he fits the GOP mold more closely than Romney. My boss is a staunch Repub and has held various public offices in North Carolina (I'm "unaffiliated" according to my voter registration card). Even he admits that both Romney and Obama are a sad choice but he feels that he has no other choice but to vote for Romney. I told him about my desire to vote for Goode (after I took your suggestion to find another candidate...I was shocked come come back and see a discussion in the works about him). He fussed at me (even after he was the one that brought him up) saying a vote for Goode is a vote for Obama (because it takes votes away from Romney).
> 
> Anyway, I finally don't feel sick to my stomach and* I may actually be able to make it to the computer this time to cast my vote.*



Question regarding the bolded:   You're able to vote online?     

Please forgive me if I misunderstood and thanks for your response.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 25, 2012)

kila82 said:


> Amen amen AMEN!!!! I love that scripture!


That's the "Ram in the Bush" experience you shared the other day!


----------



## FrazzledFraggle (Oct 25, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Question regarding the bolded:   You're able to vote online?
> 
> Please forgive me if I misunderstood and thanks for your response.



 Sorry Shimmie. I was talking about the electronic voting machines.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 25, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> That's the "Ram in the Bush" experience you shared the other day!



Amen, Precious Wavy.   I love it.  Kila is so on point and on time.  :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 25, 2012)

letskeepntouch said:


> Sorry Shimmie. I was talking about the electronic voting machines.





Only 'Me' ... Right?   It took "me" to take over the top.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 25, 2012)

letskeepntouch said:


> > *I cannot even explain it. I feel like a weight has been lifted.*
> 
> 
> I don't have to answer to the Spirit within me as to why I compromised my morals now. I cannot even tell you how heavyhearted I was the first time I went to the polls only to turn around and go back to my car. I felt like I was carrying to large bricks on my shoulders. I feel liberated. 2 Corinthians 3:17-18 17 Now the Lord is the Spirit; and *where the Spirit of the Lord is, there is liberty. *


That's how I was feeling and so many others.  We are not alone!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 25, 2012)

Guess I'm not watching this one ...our guy was last on the list.  That's ok...I'm still voting for Goode!!!

http://freeandequal.org/updates/winners-of-october-23-presidential-debate/

Crazy Gary got the most votes....people that voted are a bunch of Pot heads too


----------



## kila82 (Oct 25, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:
			
		

> Guess I'm not watching this one ...our guy was last on the list.  That's ok...I'm still voting for Goode!!!
> 
> http://freeandequal.org/updates/winners-of-october-23-presidential-debate/
> 
> Crazy Gary got the most votes....people that voted are a bunch of Pot heads too



I guess we shouldn't be surprised. The crowd boo'ed one of his responses. They didn't like him and he didn't care! Lol it's ok though I'm still excited he is on 40 ballots!! Go GOODE!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 25, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Guess I'm not watching this one ...our guy was last on the list.  That's ok...I'm still voting for Goode!!!
> 
> http://freeandequal.org/updates/winners-of-october-23-presidential-debate/
> 
> Crazy Gary got the most votes....people that voted are a bunch of Pot heads too





kila82 said:


> I guess we shouldn't be surprised. The crowd boo'ed one of his responses. They didn't like him and he didn't care! Lol it's ok though I'm still excited he is on 40 ballots!! Go GOODE!!!



Thanks for the update Precious Wavy... Oh Well, I'm still voting for him.

And you are right, Kila, we're not really suprised afterall, he's not a weed head like gary, nor is he pro choice and he believes and holds strong to Traditional Marriage, One Man, One Woman.  

Isn't it sad, Ladies how the moral code of society is so tarnished and instead of leaders taking a stand against it, they fall for it instead.    Well the 'fall' is on them.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 25, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Thanks for the update Precious Wavy... Oh Well, I'm still voting for him.
> 
> And you are right, Kila, we're not really suprised afterall, he's not a weed head like gary, nor is he pro choice and he believes and holds strong to Traditional Marriage, One Man, One Woman.
> 
> Isn't it sad, Ladies how the moral code of society is so tarnished and instead of leaders taking a stand against it, they fall for it instead.    Well *the 'fall' is on them.*


Yes indeed! 

I couldn't believe he had the most votes and then came Jill and her crazy behind.

The people have picked who they want...it does show the state of the people in America


----------



## kila82 (Oct 25, 2012)

Shimmie said:
			
		

> Thanks for the update Precious Wavy... Oh Well, I'm still voting for him.
> 
> And you are right, Kila, we're not really suprised afterall, he's not a weed head like gary, nor is he pro choice and he believes and holds strong to Traditional Marriage, One Man, One Woman.
> 
> Isn't it sad, Ladies how the moral code of society is so tarnished and instead of leaders taking a stand against it, they fall for it instead.    Well the 'fall' is on them.



Smh it really is. This is why we as Christians need to continue to support candidates like Goode and stop settling. Wow you're right Shimmie that 'fall' is all on them


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 25, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Yes indeed!
> 
> I couldn't believe he had the most votes and then came Jill and her crazy behind.
> 
> The people have picked who they want...it does show the state of the people in America





kila82 said:


> Smh it really is. This is why we as Christians need to continue to support candidates like Goode and stop settling. Wow you're right Shimmie that 'fall' is all on them



God knew about this crazy moral code which is all the more reason that He gave us the Holy Spirit to lead and guide us into ALL Truth.   

I absolutely refuse to receive the 'backlash' (consequences) of these decisions of which I've taken no part of.   It's not 'our' fruit; if they choose to eat the forbidden it's on them.   As for 'we' and our houses, we choose the Lord.   Joshua was on point, and I'm taking a lesson from him for sure.

If gary and jill want to go up the hill and smoke, let em'.   Let em' build their houses from the grass and see how strong it holds against the winds when the storm blows in their direction.    They need to get 'stoned' on Jesus who is the Rock of stability and of all Ages.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 25, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> God knew about this crazy moral code which is all the more reason that He gave us the Holy Spirit to lead and guide us into ALL Truth.
> 
> I absolutely refuse to receive the 'backlash' (consequences) of these decisions of which I've taken no part of.   It's not 'our' fruit; if they choose to eat the forbidden it's on them.   As for 'we' and our houses, we choose the Lord.   Joshua was on point, and I'm taking a lesson from him for sure.
> 
> If gary and jill want to go up the hill and smoke, let em'.   Let em' build their houses from the grass and see how strong it holds against the winds when the storm blows in their direction.    They need to get 'stoned' on Jesus who is the Rock of stability and of all Ages.


Tell it, Shimmie!!!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 25, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Tell it, Shimmie!!!!!



They're corrupting children with this mess.  Children need 'structure' and solid leading in their homes and the government.  If their parents are getting high because it's legal, the kids will fall short.   Marijuana smoke is dangerous, just cigarette smoke is; it a combustion to the lungs and it harms a child's brain, let alone an adult's brain..   

(As Madea (Tyler Perry) would say, _Children need 'constructure'_) 

Laela post a beautiful scripture today in RT Thread:

I Samuel 2:35

_I will raise up for myself a faithful priest, who will do according to what is in my heart and mind. I will firmly establish his house, and he will minister before my anointed one always._

This blessed my heart so much...   

God has righteous leaders in this earth and before Jesus returns, I praise God that they will indeed rule and reign upon this earth.     Jesus commanded 'US' (not the united states) but 'WE' His Church to occupy until He comes.   We are the rulers and those who reign.     Bless God... Bless God, Bless God, who rules and reigns forever.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 26, 2012)

Ladies, check this out:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...ird-parties-debates_n_2022484.html?ref=topbar

I'm glad SOMEBODY talked about it!!!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 26, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> They're corrupting children with this mess.  Children need 'structure' and solid leading in their homes and the government.  If their parents are getting high because it's legal, the kids will fall short.   Marijuana smoke is dangerous, just cigarette smoke is; it a combustion to the lungs and it harms a child's brain, let alone an adult's brain..
> 
> (As Madea (Tyler Perry) would say, _Children need 'constructure'_)
> 
> ...


Yes, yes and YES!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 26, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Ladies, check this out:
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...ird-parties-debates_n_2022484.html?ref=topbar
> 
> I'm glad SOMEBODY talked about it!!!!!



Amen, Sis.  

This is what I don't get about the article:  It says the debate addressed the  "War on Drugs".     

Okay, now obviously someone didn't get it, because it was definitely a celebration on drugs by all of the candidates except Virgil Goode, who was and still is the only one with 'Goode' sense.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 26, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Amen, Sis.
> 
> This is what I don't get about the article:  It says the debate addressed the  "War on Drugs".
> 
> Okay, now obviously someone didn't get it, because it was definitely a celebration on drugs by all of the candidates except Virgil Goode, who was and still is the only one with 'Goode' sense.


Yes, but when you watch the video, he was stating the fact that the media is not sharing with the people that there are still 3rd party candidates out there.  I'm glad that he did because I'm hoping that people like us would see it, and realize that there is a "Ram in the Bush!"


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 26, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Yes, but when you watch the video, he was stating the fact that the media is not sharing with the people that there are still 3rd party candidates out there.  I'm glad that he did because I'm hoping that people like us would see it, and realize that there is a "Ram in the Bush!"



Amen, I definitely agree, that someone has taken notice and publically and of ALL Places, the Great Big 'HUFFINGTON' post.     

I'm glad the article was written and shared with so much exposure.


----------



## Laela (Oct 27, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> (As Madea (Tyler Perry) would say, _Children need 'constructure'_)


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm grateful...it's done!  

God always provide!

Amen!


----------

